# Poison King DuPont Buys Danisco for $5.8 Billion



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Chemicals firm DuPont said on Sunday it will buy Danish food ingredients and enzymes firm Danisco for $5.8 billion, boosting its position in the fast-growing food sector.

The cash deal would enable DuPont to enter a niche in the chemical industry - food additives - long dominated by smaller rival International Flavors and Fragrances Inc. It would also solidify existing cooperation between the two companies in the field of technology for advanced bioethanol.

Traditionally, DuPont has focused on chemicals and safety and protection equipment. The firm is most well known for its iconic Kevlar bulletproof vests and Tyvek homewrap, not biologically engineered corn or soybean.

*But DuPont's last high-profile acquisition, its 1999 purchase of seed maker Pioneer for $7.7 billion*, began a strategy shift toward a so-called "mega trend" of food and nutrition.

DuPont said it is already a joint venture partner with Danisco in the development of cellulosic ethanol technology.

DuPont, which will assume $500 million of Danisco's net debt said the deal is expected to be financed with about $3 billion in existing cash and the remainder in debt.

It expects the deal to close early in the second quarter and be cash and earnings accretive in 2012.

(Editing by Diane Craft and Lincoln Feast, REUTERS)

*FOLKS, don't think you're out of the woods yet since this is a "Danish problem". Danisco has been in the U.S.A. pumping additives into your food for years. Not only that but Danisco has been working with a Californian company called Genencor in Palo Alto, California since the 1980's. Genencor works with food additives in America's food. Danisco has also been working with Goodyear for years testing out chemicals. What is a Danish food company doing testing chemicals years and years before DuPont's buyout? *

*Anybody really dumb enough to just sit here and not think "Why the hell is a chemicals firm buying a food ingredients firm?" is just scary*

*Dupont - THE same company that manufactured munitions in the United States and sold it to our military in Vietnam during the Vietnam War. While at the same time they owned a munitions factory in Austria and were selling ammo to the North Vietnamese and Chinese!
DuPont - THE same company that funded the Nazi German Party in WW2
Dupont - THE same company that makes paint and other chemicals IN YOUR FOOD!*


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the post! Very informative


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

Other companies don't add additives... or is it just Dupont?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Soooo, IrritatedwithUS, (I'm correct in assuming the "US" means United States?), do you think Dupont has any redeeming traits? Have they contributed anything to society? Or have they done nothing but evil?

PS. Are you also irritated with China, Indonesia, N Korea, Iran, virtually every country in Africa, and most in Latin and S America?

Just wondering.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Soooo, IrritatedwithUS, (I'm correct in assuming the "US" means United States?), do you think Dupont has any redeeming traits? Have they contributed anything to society? Or have they done nothing but evil?
> 
> PS. Are you also irritated with China, Indonesia, N Korea, Iran, virtually every country in Africa, and most in Latin and S America?
> 
> Just wondering.


Irritated with US as in US as a people. People are doing stupid things in the world today. More than usual it seems.


----------

